# έκθεση ιδεών



## nickel (Apr 17, 2011)

Η λέξη *έκθεση* έχει πολλές σημασίες και ακόμα περισσότερες αποδόσεις στην αγγλική. Επιχειρώ μια γρήγορη παρουσίαση, χωρίς παραδείγματα ή συμφράσεις.

*έκθεση* 

(επίδειξη) exhibition, fair, show | display
(εκθεσιακός χώρος) exhibition, fairground, showroom
(έκθεση σε εξωτερικές επιδράσεις) exposure
(παρουσίαση, ανάπτυξη) exposition, expression
(αναφορά) report
(γραπτή ανάπτυξη θέματος) composition, essay

Για την τελευταία, την _έκθεση ιδεών_ ειδικότερα, έχουμε μακροσκελή ορισμό από το ΛΝΕΓ:
5. (α) σχολικό μάθημα που διδάσκει τον γραπτό λόγο από την πλευρά τής παραγωγής του, που στοχεύει στην εξάσκηση και βελτίωση τής ικανότητας παραγωγής γραπτού λόγου: _πάντα ήταν άριστος στην έκθεση_• ΦΡ. *έκθεση ιδεών* η γραπτή ανάπτυξη και πραγμάτευση θέματος, η κατάθεση τού προβληματισμού και του σκεπτικού βάσει τού οποίου τοποθετείται κανείς σε δεδομένο θέμα (β) (συνεκδ.) το γραπτό κείμενο μαθητή σχετικά με δεδομένο θέμα: _μια έκθεση γεμάτη ασάφειες | έκθεση για/τού είκοσι (άριστη) | έκθεση εκτός θέματος_.​
Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι ο ορισμός δεν καλύπτει τη μεταφορική σημασία, να, όπως χρησιμοποίησε την _έκθεση ιδεών_ προχτές ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς. Είπε σε σχέση με τις εξαγγελίες του πρωθυπουργού: «Και ανέγνωσε μια έκθεση ιδεών εκτός τόπου και χρόνου».
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=395926

Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται συχνά με μεταφορική σημασία και δεν πιστεύω ότι θέλει να δείξει την ανωριμότητα της σκέψης που διακρίνει ένα κείμενο, όσο την ασάφεια, την έμφαση στο θεωρητικό σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο και το πρακτικό.

Δεν θα το απέδιδα στα αγγλικά με _school essay_ ή _schoolboy’s essay_. Αυτά αναφέρονται περισσότερο στην ποιότητα του γραπτού.

Το κείμενο του Πρακτορείου (ANA/MPA) στην Athens News επίσης δεν με ικανοποιεί:
The ND leader also accused the prime minister of making "a report of ideas" on Friday.

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι ανάμεσα στο *outline of ideas* (π.χ. an outline of ideas rather than a well-defined plan of action) και το *statement of intent* (π.χ. make the document look more like a statement of intent than a set of guidelines). Αν έχετε καμιά καλή ιδέα, μην την κρατήσετε μέσα σας!


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 17, 2011)

Κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου το views-paper.


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2011)

Μάλλον το wishful thinking μου έρχεται πρώτο. Νομίζω ότι η έκθεση ιδεών έχει και μια υποτιμητική χροιά ως προς την ποιότητα και τη σοβαρότητα (κάτι σαν σχολικός τυφλοσούρτης, αρμαθιά από αφηρημένα κλισέ), αλλά η έμφαση είναι μάλλον στο ευχολόγιο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 17, 2011)

Ωραίες οι προτάσεις σας. Μην ξεχνάμε και τα:
mere rhetoric
empty rhetoric
_
His speech was mere rhetoric, out of place and out of time._


----------

